# Recommendations for Digital Film Development



## bleephotography (Jan 1, 2014)

Does anyone know of any services that offer reasonably priced 35mm film development to high-quality digital files? I tried a local Walmart but the files were underwhelming and relatively expensive for their quality.

Ken Rockwell recommends http://www.northcoastphoto.com, but you can imagine my hesitance considering...well, it's Ken Rockwell :


----------



## slclick (Jan 1, 2014)

bleephotography said:


> Does anyone know of any services that offer reasonably priced 35mm film development to high-quality digital files? I tried a local Walmart but the files were underwhelming and relatively expensive for their quality.
> 
> Ken Rockwell recommends http://www.northcoastphoto.com, but you can imagine my hesitance considering...well, it's Ken Rockwell :



Do you not have a quality photo lab nearby? A Drum Scan will produce great files and you can arrange for files on a disk/thumbdrive or electronic transfer. 

here's whom I use

http://www.nicholsphotolab.com


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 1, 2014)

slclick said:


> bleephotography said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of any services that offer reasonably priced 35mm film development to high-quality digital files? I tried a local Walmart but the files were underwhelming and relatively expensive for their quality.
> ...



Unfortunately not. Walmart actually outsources its film services to a third party, and my local Walgreens only prints film rather than digitize it. Thanks for the recommendation, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## slclick (Jan 1, 2014)

Some Costco's still offer this service, mine just stopped but your mileage may vary. I'd check.


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 2, 2014)

slclick said:


> Some Costco's still offer this service, mine just stopped but your mileage may vary. I'd check.



Closest Costco is thirty minutes away  Oh well, the search continues... Thanks for the suggestions, slclick!


----------

